

How To Get Tenure at a Major Research University - anaphor
http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2011/03/30/how-to-get-tenure-at-a-major-research-university/

======
yeukhon
"Don’t be too well known outside the field." reminds me of Dr. Michio Kaku
(he's actually our professor at CCNY). I suppose he did a lot of great work in
the past. He was with CCNY since (I think?) late 80s... there are always
exceptions.

